# 3D Visualisation Software for Aquascaping?



## Iliveinazoo (16 Oct 2008)

In around March next year I'll be upgrading to a larger tank and i will be trying my best to do a proper aquascape instead of just plant in a haphazard fasion like my other tanks..

I need to have a slope out of the water for the mudskipper and i'd like to be able to visualise what the tank will look like in 3D before i buy a ton of substrate and rocks and wood and stuff and find out that the idea i have in my head is a rubbish one.

Does anyone on this forum use 3D visualistaion software to see what their tank may look like and if so what is the name please? and is it expensive/free(hopefully)?

PS. does anyone know of a tank larger than 600 litres that comes with its own 1.5-2WPG lighting unit?


----------



## Freakyshrimp (16 Oct 2008)

Give this a try it's free   

http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher


----------



## Iliveinazoo (16 Oct 2008)

That is absolutely fantastic and much better than i had hoped for, thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2008)

i managed to lock it up by clicking randomly trying to create a hc carpet


----------

